# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νέος κόμβος στον νέο κόσμο

## krispos

Καλημέρα έχω διαθέσιμα link και είμαι σε πάρα πολύ υψυλό σημείο του νέου κόσμου . όποιος εχει διαθέσιμα interface και μπορεί ας με ενημερώσει . ευχαριστώ 6947825946

----------

